# fantail



## aswinragh (Nov 19, 2010)

my fantail stopped laying eggs about 7 months. is there any medicines for it to fertility.


also there are some insects on its body, how can i treat it.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

how old is it


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ya the worms are it wormer at foys pigeon supply will cure it


----------



## aswinragh (Nov 19, 2010)

it is about 3 year old


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

OK so ya um foys pigeon supplys de wormer an d then use this bacteria liquid stuff after one treatment of wormer got www.foyspigeonsupplys.com


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

"bacteria liquid stuff"?


anyway.. your 3 year old pigeons should still lay eggs.. if she has feather lice or pigeon flys you will need to find an antiparasitic powder or spray and follow the directions.. I can't say why your hen does not lay as I do not know what your loft looks like or how you feed or what kind of care they get.. I would advise a trip to the vet for an exam..and research pigeon care and husbandtry if you need too.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

spirit for after the wormer like wormer for a day so theres nothing in the system of the bird becuase the wormeer kiled it all so u buy safe bacteria so the pigeon dos'ent die from no bacteria


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

in the stomach


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tipllers rule said:


> in the stomach


I have not a clue of what your talking about.. if giving antibiotics then one would give probiotics after the course.. Iam going to guess on that is what your trying to say... no one knows if this bird needs any kind of medication so far ,except the external parasite treatment.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ok ya and thats what bi think iam talking about


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Depending on the wormer Sometimes it effects fertiling the eggs for a month. NOW the hen any hen can go baron any time. SOME are even born baron. Give the birds good feed and water vitimans And hope for the best. If this hen layed good then just stpped she may very well be baron now. Its a wait and see.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i had at hen that stop laying at 1 year ..only gave me 6 young from what i remember


----------



## IndianFantail22 (Oct 29, 2009)

If the bird has stopped giving you fertile eggs you can give a med called testosterone (not sure of the spelling) but you can get it at foys pigeon supply. If used it with success.
As far as lice you can use several different things, i use what they call bronco spray, and a powder that you can also get at foys. You can also use a product called permectrin, just put a small amount in their bath water and that usually works as well.


----------



## aswinragh (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks... these informations are very very helpful to me


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Worm the pigeon, include at least 3 types of seeds/grains in diet. Give a check for e-coli, cocci.
Include vitamin and calcium supplements.
Since its a fantail, you can also consider trimming the feathers around the vent area.

For extreme feather lice you can use a liquid called Lysetic or something (can't find the bottle for exact spelling  ) or else use the powder type for dogs/cats.


----------

